# What is the best rest for 3D archery shooting indoor?



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

opinions?

Hoyt 38 ultra, hoyt maxis.


----------



## big okie (Mar 15, 2004)

I like a blade rest like the trophy taker spring steel.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Two options trophy taker steel spring or limb driver. My buddy switched from his tt steel spring to a limb driver and his groups shrank and scores went up. I was also shooting with a tt steel spring and wanted to try a limb driver since I seen what it did for him and my results where a little different. My close yardages I could tell no difference but my long 50-60 yards my groups improved by 1/3rd. I have a tt steel spring on my hc 3-d bow and a limbdriver on my open class bow.


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok, I did have a quick tune on my hoyt 38 ultra but it rocked back and forth hard, so i changed it to a G5 drop away and i now shoot 40 points better than what i did with the quick tune. I am hearing a lot of things about the TT and am thinking about switching to it, as i hear it is much more accurate. is that true?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Going from a quick tune to a g5 = 40 points.
Going from your g5 to a tt spring steel will not help you get 40 more points. It may get you a little more. I would pick a tt spring steel over the g5 any day.


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

alright, but what about the limb driver or the TT? which would you suggest?


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Thats a tuff one. I dont have the answer thats why I got both on my bows. I would not take the limb driver off my long distance bow becuase it grouped better. I did not see any difference out to 35 yards so i dont think I would buy a limb driver for my hc bow. I hate the way the limb driver has a cord coming from the top limb to the rest. I would say I would go with the tt and if dont live up to the expectations then try a limbdriver.


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

alright, i may try the trophy taker but my hoyt is kinda a long distance bow as well seeing as i will shoot from 10 yards to like 60 yards or so saying this would you still stick with the TT?


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

check out the AAE Cavalier Pro Blade


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright I will take a look at it.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

I use a TT blade. It'll outshoot me everyday. This past summer I spent a lot of time shooting at 90 yards and didn't notice a problem. The arrow hits where the pin is. I just have to keep the pin in the right place!


----------

